# Log-a-load



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

anyone know about any results from the log-a-load???


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know, but was up on Escambia yesterday morning at Beck's Lake and was fussing to myself about all them bass boats in the area- I totally forgot about the tournament untill I ran into a buddy that was fishing it.

All I can say is that I hope they did better than me- they had the lock jaw!:banghead


----------

